# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Скачать бесплатно ноты А. Вантеева (PDF) гитара, ф-но

## Maximillyan

Праздничное Шоу, посвящённое 100-летию со дня рождения Джорджа Гершвина 

http://youtu.be/isVXssW79Gg

Смотреть с 10:14 мин. BossNova ABC (скачать бесплатно ноты для 2х фортепиано)

http://dfiles.ru/files/y1uqx4f1p

http://dfiles.ru/files/2g1clvwfu


Счастлив целый день Т. Коулер, Г. Арлен (св. обр. А. Вантеева)
http://youtu.be/P60YsLU7eMc

http://dfiles.ru/files/hiu0fbnac

Храни, Всевышний, Казахстан!
http://youtu.be/i1nYOkdRWtQ

http://dfiles.ru/files/26nbuzcxx

Грусть расставания Музыка А. В. Вантеева
http://youtu.be/Xoq3r9xNm-I

http://dfiles.ru/files/5sxbz12yd

Абай- Көзімнің қарасы (св.обр. А. В. Вантеева)
http://youtu.be/amMFYjWkV8k

http://dfiles.ru/files/pebuguduv

St. Louis http://dfiles.ru/files/ycpyamucd

Хвала, Тебе – Создатель (для хора). 
http://dfiles.ru/files/ds4sbm7e3

----------


## Maximillyan

Вышла цифровая книга(ноты + звуковой файл) А. Вантеева.
Здесь её можно абсолютно бесплатно можно скачать
http://dfiles.ru/files/lpr6rjjnd
Ждём Ваших пожеланий и предложений.
С уважением, Александр Вантеев

----------


## Maximillyan

Скачать бесплатно песню "Мольба"
http://dfiles.ru/files/sxzlqj30t
http://dfiles.ru/files/km9eohvdm

----------


## МУРЁНКА

> Скачать бесплатно песню "Мольба"
> http://dfiles.ru/files/sxzlqj30t
> http://dfiles.ru/files/km9eohvdm


Спасибо!

----------


## Maximillyan

> Спасибо!


Александр Вантеев очень счастлив!

----------


## Ольгадайченко

СПАСИБО ЗА НОТКИ!!!

----------

